# Philips Xenium X550 as umass on FreeBSD 8.1



## amarat (Aug 4, 2010)

I've tried to access flash card installed on my phone but received the following messages:

Aug  4 19:08:18 zealot kernel: ugen5.5: <PHILIPSX550> at usbus5
Aug  4 19:08:18 zealot kernel: umass1: <X550         > on usbus5
Aug  4 19:08:19 zealot kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:0): AutoSense failed

Is there any chance to see daX instead of this troublemessage?


----------

